
How to Enable and Use the BFQ Scheduler? – Unix and Linux Stack Exchange - rbanffy
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/375600/how-to-enable-and-use-the-bfq-scheduler
======
skyde
Why is it not the default for desktop where responsiveness of the UI should be
the priority.

